# GoPro HD camera - which (bike) mount ?



## speedcheese (Sep 25, 2011)

Santa was very kind to me this year and I'm now the proud owner of a GoPro HD Hero 2 camera. My question is this: what do people think is the best way to mount these cameras on a racing bike ? I've seen the GoPro 'standard' mounts for handlebar and helmet but didn't know what people's experience of these have been, or if there are other options out there. Any thoughts ?


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

A poster in my camera thread in the commuting and ride report section recommended the K-Edge mount. It is much sturdier than the stock plastic mount, as it is made of aluminum. I would avoid the stock plastic mount, as I have read posts from other cyclists on other forums reporting that theirs broke off suddenly, sending the camera crashing to the ground.


----------



## Jeepdude (Nov 12, 2011)

I know you are mentioning a bike mount, but on mountain bikes I think the chest mount is the best. Gives the viewer the perspective of riding the bike.

The clothes are much different and not as much action with road riding as with mountain biking, so not sure how that would work for a road riding though.


----------



## MTBer4life (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeepdude said:


> I know you are mentioning a bike mount, but on mountain bikes I think the chest mount is the best. Gives the viewer the perspective of riding the bike.
> 
> The clothes are much different and not as much action with road riding as with mountain biking, so not sure how that would work for a road riding though.


yeah that works great for mtbing however because of the position your in on a road bike im pretty sure all you would film is the bike frame and asphalt passing by. (in other words it would be pointed straight at the ground)


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd just get the regular bar mount and be done with it. The helmet mount can get you some fun footage but, having that much weight on your head doesn't feel great imo. It also gets you some floppy footage if you're riding on anything remotely bumpy, unless your helmet is really, and I mean really tight to your head. The extra weight makes your helmet move around too easily and thus, so does the camera. It's not a problem with big full face helmets but can be with the regular road bike one. If you don't have exposed gear cable on your bike you can flip the camera upsidedown on your stem. It's out of the way there and great when bombing down hills when you're kissing the stem. The regular bar mount can also be used to hang off your setpost for some fun reaction shots of people riding on your wheel. I'd replace the screws if you do this so it's more flush, otherwise the plastic bolts will be hitting the back of your legs all the time, which isn't so comfortable. I can post some pics of how I've set them up if you'd like. I'm planning on getting another one sometime this spring so I can get both front and back views on some key rides. They're fun cameras. You can do a lot of stupid things with them.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm the guy freighttraininguphill spoke of and just wanted to chime in about the k-edge. Mine just got here about 30 minutes ago and I've mounted it on the bike but haven't rode with it yet. It mounted solid as hell and it's got the camera stuck out in front of the cables and your hands if you ride on the tops. I've got the camera mounted upside down so it's like it ain't there as it's lower than the bottom of the handlebars. They also make one that mounts to the seat rails for a rear view and one that mounts the camera right at the handlebar.
The only drawback may be that it'll only work with 31.8 bars, but I'm gonna try and build some kinda shim for my other bike. I don't think that shimming it should be any kind of problem.

I also seem to remember reading that they may be working on a mounting system for the Contour cameras also, but that's unconfirmed. Shux, I saw the Contour on sale for less than $100 a coupla times since Thanksgiving. I almost went with one of those but the GoPro seems to be a little more versatile.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

freighttraininguphill said:


> Here's a post on another forum with a video from someone who uses the K-Edge mount. I watched the video and the footage looked good, with no shakiness in the video from flex in the mount.
> 
> I always mount my GoPro upside down like this.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the Contour that I was talking about, and now I don't havta be wondering if I shoulda bought it. You've made my day.
Footage does look good, too bad it's of leaves in the gutter.:cryin:


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

The GoPro ones will slip if you have more then one joint in the armature from my exp. I don't think they're really made for that kind of road vibrations. If you keep it really short it should be fine. Otherwise, it doesn't seem to be able to handle all that leverage. I have mine clamped directly to the bar mount and it'd been fine for dozens of rides / races. It's very secure and hasn't budged even from a number of crashes during cross races over the past few years. Running them upside down helps to because the weight of the unit is below the pivot point, so it can't "fall". I'd be a little leery about having something that long (the pics posted above) sticking out on my bike.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

wibly wobly said:


> I'd be a little leery about having something that long (the pics posted above) sticking out on my bike.


I don't race, so I know I can get away with that configuration. It's sturdier than it looks. The Pedco UltraClamp 2.5 that I'm using in that pic works very well mounted on the head tube. It never loosened during the ride. Granted, it was a road ride and not a cross or mtb ride, but I've had the smaller UltraClamp loosen on the handlebars of my hybrid on a road ride due to how I had the joints angled. On my road bike's handlebars, it stays put.

If I raced I would use the K-Edge mount or my ContourHD on my helmet.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I usually wear mine on my helmet. I bought a bike mount from GoPro, but I have a Cervelo S1 so every single damn tube I could possibly mount it to is either an aero shape or too tiny to hold the mount. I finally figured out a way to mount it on the seat stay by wrapping a piece of an old tube around it until it was thick enough to hold the mount. It worries me that the camera case is about 2mm away from the spokes of the rear wheel, but luckily it didn't move during my hour or two ride.


----------

